# Almost Forgot....



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Kilty's x-ray for pups....how many?


due date coming up quick


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

tirluc said:


> Kilty's x-ray for pups....how many?
> 
> 
> due date coming up quick


I think I counted between 5 and 8. This is my first time seeing a legitimate xray of puppies, so I'm not really good at guessing, but holy crap you just made my Friday! Congratulations on your upcoming litter of cute little fur babies!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow that's so cool! It looks like there's a lot in there! Maybe 7 or 8?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I am seeing at least 8.


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Are you able to accurately tell the actual number of puppies in a litter just by looking at the xray? As in, "we know this dam is having 8 puppies"


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

7? I think. They're having a party there on the bottom, a little hard to suss out who's who.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

yup, vet say 7, maybe 8, tho, I'm thinking.....1 by the femur, 1 by her spine, 1 in her ribcage, 2 w/ their backs together-heads looking different ways (by her ribs) then 2 (maybe 3) under the one by the femur (those guys have their heads together and the vet said 2 spines, but I think I see 3)....I'm getting impatient, I wanna smell new puppy smell!!!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

I counted 8.
Of course I don't know for sure!
Puppies! So exciting.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow, that is so cool. Congrats on the puppies.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd say seven! Can't wait to see pictures of them. It's always so fun watching a litter grow.

Congrats on the litter. Sending vibes your way, hope the delievery is free of complications.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

I count 8 but never looked at a puppy xray before.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm guessing 8. I definitely see 7, but I'm counting on there being one tucked in or hidden by bowel bubbles. 

Can't wait for border collie pupperz!


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

I definitely need to work on my xray puppy counting skills :laugh: congrats! I am going to be stalking this thread basically until all of the puppies have found their new homes, and probably after that still.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

w/ just a day or 2 to go how's this for a belly?


and, for anyone who hasn't seen him close, this is my boy (daddy), Ruairí...he's a little camera shy


----------

